# Looking for Black German Shepherd Puppy



## HundenHaus (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello. We are currently looking for a breeder who uses early neurological stimulation.

We live in San Diego but don't mind driving to neighboring states to visit or pick up. However, if the list is limited we don't mind paying for shipping.

We are looking to get a large black male GS and would like to have a puppy by summer.

I have look in this forum but can't seem to find a black GS.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This website doesn't allow the sale of dogs, so you won't see any for sale here. 
You may ask for breeder recommendations however. Where is your location(city/state)?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

OP lives in SanDiego ^


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Jane has one, see him peeking around the bush in her avatar I don't think he's for sale tho LOL..

Seriously, what Jane said is true, no sales on this site, but maybe someone will chime in with a breeder recommendation in your area


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saw that after I posted(too late to edit), thanks Gwenhwyfair! Diane, the peeker is a she, a bi-color...and for sale for the right price!!
HundenHaus, you should check out clubs in your area and see the dogs working/training. There may be people in the clubs that will have breeder recommendations for you.
Here is a list of clubs in Cali:
USA - Southwestern Clubs


----------



## HundenHaus (Mar 9, 2007)

My apology for posting. Perhaps, I should have asked for a recommendation. 

I will look through the club here in San Diego.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Absolutely no problem posting, maybe put this in Finding a Good Breeder Section?


----------



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

Suzanne might have black puppies still available from her O litter. Puppies For Sale


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Is Jane the one with the famous 'Black German Shepherd" Bush? The bush that grows Black GSD's that can be plucked right off the branch?

Jelpy


----------



## itisdieter (May 16, 2010)

The Weberhaus thread had a Miky lovefest going on (rightfully so) and he recently produced a fine looking litter and there is one male left from Litters/For Sale - Kindheitstraum

I do not personally know of this kennel, but I have handled Miky and can state that he is truly an amazing animal and produces great offspring.

Not sure if the male that is left is black, but it would be worth contacting Kindheitstraum if you are in the market.

Best of luck.

Cheers.


----------

